# Found All My Kyoga Fry Dead!!



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

I am beyond pissed right now. This was my 3rd spawn that has mysteriously died. They were in a 10 gallon tank with a sponge filter, i did weekly water changes, fed them 2-3 a day, ALL THE WATER PARAMETERS ARE PERFECT!!!!! THIS IS WHY I AM SO MAD! They were completely fine yesterday, then went downstairs to feed and BAM so all but 19 fry are alive but most look like there not going to make it. There was atleast 50 in there. I dont understand I DID IT ALL BY THE BOOK! I kept the temp at 78. Please someone tell me what i did wrong!!! I was going to transfer them into a 29 later this week!!!!!!!!


im soooo depressed right now. I followed every rule, tip anything to try to raise them. i cant believe it..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With that many fry and feeding 3 times a day in a ten gallon tank, you should have been changing water every day or at least every other day. You had toxic build up in the water that was killing your fry. And don't tell me parameters were fine. I raise fry all the time.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Susan Im not Lying, Nitrates and Nitrites were zero!!!!! I tested it with 2 different brand testing strips to make sure! If it was feeding i never over fed them because no food would be left over! Thats why im so confused as why they died!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

never trust testing strips


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> Susan Im not Lying, Nitrates and Nitrites were zero!!!!! I tested it with 2 different brand testing strips to make sure! If it was feeding i never over fed them because no food would be left over! Thats why im so confused as why they died!


Outside of the strips being unreliable, with the readings like that the tank isn't cycled and you probably have high ammonia and no way around it. And there is no way you can tell me that ammonia is zero. With that many fry in a 10 gal tank even eating all the food they are going to produce waste which will bring the ammonia up. And that my friend is the reason the fry dies on you.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have sand substrate in that tank, and its the first time i ever used sand. So i looked online im guessing it had to of been methane gas build up that killed them. Because last night i noticed small bubbles coming from the sand. so i just moved the sand around and ALOT of bubbles came up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Jim face the facts what I am telling you is what happened, you can't have that many fry in the tank and not have ammonia problems with once a week water change.

If you aren't going to listen why bother coming here.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There is another possibility. What is your water hardness?

If you had a build-up of organic matter in the substrate and your water is not very hard, with that much feeding and that few water changes, you may have had Oodinium sp. hit. It's a great fry killer that seems to thrive on uneaten bbs. It still remains a water quality issue - 50ish fry in a 10 is a really short term approach without 50% changes every second day. Even then.

But if you have a GH under say 180ppm, it may have been a parasite rather than ammonia. I had a string of fry losses with about the same pattern until I started assuming oodinium would hit and started pre-emptive water treatments. That being said, I feed a lot of bbs, and have quite soft water - both velvet's friends.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe you discovered a new, rare disease that only affects Kyoga fry.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is your tank planted? Plants can change readings a bit but I'm with Susan on this one, I don't think it's possible for you not to have had high ammonia, especially with 0 nitrates. Raising fry is a learning process so don't worry too much, just learn from it for next time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

another one?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Whether it was ammonia or velvet - it was water quality, and if it is a repeating problem, you have to look there. If you feed heavily, you change water heavily - it doesn't take much time and the returns are good. 
Fry don't usually allow you to see the cause of death due to their size, so you have to develop a system to stop problems before they develop. Ammonia poisoning and velvet are the only cryptic fry killers I've seen in action, and both are attacked by water changing.


----------

